# What synths work with high resolution displays well?



## JPQ (Aug 3, 2019)

What synths work with high resolution displays well? i talk these 4k displays. i mean easily read. i think u-he diva going work and most u-he synths but what else. some have way too small text even 1920x1200 (24") and Vacuum Pro is cannot easily readed.


----------



## shawnsingh (Aug 3, 2019)

Falcon also can scale resolution.


----------



## DS_Joost (Aug 5, 2019)

Arturia!!😍😍

Plus Falcon like mentioned, and Omnisphere too


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 5, 2019)

Omnisphere 2 is now resizable so it’s great on high res screens. So are u-He synths.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 15, 2019)

Massive X, too.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 17, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Massive X, too.


How big its gui is?


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 17, 2019)

Try the demo for yourself.


----------



## DS_Joost (Aug 17, 2019)

JPQ said:


> How big its gui is?



It can be big. Really big. And it's beautiful to boot! Oftentimes people underestimate the power of a good interface. Massive X makes me want to program the heck out of it! I think NI really nails it lately in the interface department! I make music differently in Reason than in Studio One simply because the interfaces trigger different parts of my creative brain.


----------



## onebitboy (Aug 17, 2019)

Sylenth1 also has HiDPI skins.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 9, 2019)

I bought a Surface Pro last year.

My DAW of choice at the time was Studio One.

Having installed Studio One on my Surface I then started to check to make sure all my VST effects and instruments were installed, would load and were licensed. When I came to NI Absynth the GUI was so small that I couldn't read the text.

Faffing with Windows display and scaling options didn't help at all.

Sandman Pro was a nightmare because the GUI buttons and widgets were in totally the wrong place.

I raised the issue on the PreSonus forum and it was totally ignored.

I also had a license for REAPER so I installed that on my Surface and everything scaled and worked correctly.

So, yes, it is great that some VST GUI are scale-able, but sometimes there are issues with the host.


----------



## Pier (Oct 9, 2019)

Anything by Uhe.

TAL synths are resizable and resolution independent. I slept on this dev but his synths sound great and are super cheap.

Strobe by FXPansion can also be resized via a menu.

Spire can be resized at 100%, 150%, and 200%.

Dune 3, Zone, are not resizable but look great in my 5K iMac so I imagine they check the monitor DPI.

I gotta say as much as I love D16 products they are probably some of the worst for hi res displays. Most of their products do not resize. Hopefully they will modernize their UI stack.


----------



## porrasm (Oct 9, 2019)

Every synth by Image Line since they all use vector graphics and are scalable iirc.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 9, 2019)

shawnsingh said:


> Falcon also can scale resolution.


For the record, you don't need Falcon. Any UVI synth or third-party library that plays in the free UVI player is resizeable. 

And Syntronik is resizeable by dragging and dropping the corner.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Synapse Audio The Legend can also be added to the list.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Oct 10, 2019)

xfer Serum also clears for HiDPI (using it regularly on my 5k iMac)


----------

